# Softbox reflections on plate



## redbourn (Jan 10, 2017)

I was just testing here to see the effect of using natural light with two 5500 cfl softboxes.

The early afternoon daylight turned out to be around 4400

Anyway I later noticed the reflection of the softboxes and went upstairs and moved them around and even tried a diffuser but I still saw the reflections in the plate.

So what to do?

I am obviously a lighting novice.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 10, 2017)

By using a bowl like this you won't be able to use a softbox in this way. I suggest not using a softbox but instead point the light up to the ceiling as bounce. Then the light becomes very big, much bigger than the bowl. Or don't use a bowl.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 10, 2017)

Or simply clone out the reflection(s) in post..


----------



## redbourn (Jan 10, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Or simply clone out the reflection(s) in post..



Well I will have food in the bowl and the cloning or whatever maybe wouldn't be so easy.


----------



## redbourn (Jan 10, 2017)

Rick50 said:


> By using a bowl like this you won't be able to use a softbox in this way. I suggest not using a softbox but instead point the light up to the ceiling as bounce. Then the light becomes very big, much bigger than the bowl. Or don't use a bowl.



Thanks. I will have food in the bowl and might not see the softboxes but would be nice to get it right from getgo.

I like the idea of shooting up and bouncing down.

I have an arm which would allow me to shoot with a softbox painting straight down.

Thoughts on that?

Michael


----------



## ronlane (Jan 10, 2017)

If you moved the softboxes together and used them just like you did in this example, wouldn't it then look like a reflection of a big window light? This would be something natural for a home dinning room table for some. I realize that may not be the look you are going for, just posing the question for something to think about.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 10, 2017)

Polarizers.  One on the lights, one on the lens.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 10, 2017)

480sparky said:


> Polarizers.  One on the lights, one on the lens.



Thanks for the clarification. I was thinking one for each eye and see if that helps.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 10, 2017)

10 seconds of using the Heal Tool:


----------



## redbourn (Jan 10, 2017)

ronlane said:


> If you moved the softboxes together and used them just like you did in this example, wouldn't it then look like a reflection of a big window light? This would be something natural for a home dinning room table for some. I realize that may not be the look you are going for, just posing the question for something to think about.



I will give it a try plus shooting straight down with one soft box and some reflectors.

I am wearing big L plates when it comes to lighting but am determined to get very good if not great photos for my cookbook.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## redbourn (Jan 10, 2017)

480sparky said:


> 10 seconds of using the Heal Tool:



But I will have a mixture of different vegetables in the bowl. 

I was pleased to see my lighting error.

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 10, 2017)

redbourn said:


> Rick50 said:
> 
> 
> > By using a bowl like this you won't be able to use a softbox in this way. I suggest not using a softbox but instead point the light up to the ceiling as bounce. Then the light becomes very big, much bigger than the bowl. Or don't use a bowl.
> ...


Probably work. But it looks like a grid is used and that will still show so no grid. The light from the softbox needs to be bigger than the plate but I think you knew that. Hopefully the light used (speedlite or strobe) will allow a low enough power so you can select your aperture and shutter speed as needed. Watch for bowl rim light specularity which means too much light.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 10, 2017)

redbourn said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > 10 seconds of using the Heal Tool:
> ...



Strange looking veggies if you asked me......


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 10, 2017)

Use black gaffer tape to tape a grid on the soft box turning it into a window frame essentially hiding the fact you used a softbox.


----------



## redbourn (Jan 11, 2017)

480sparky said:


> redbourn said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Have been told to use stand ins many times.

One day or one night stands?


----------



## redbourn (Jan 11, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Use black gaffer tape to tape a grid on the soft box turning it into a window frame essentially hiding the fact you used a softbox.



Very nice idea.

Thanks


----------



## redbourn (Jan 11, 2017)

OK and now down to some nitty and gritty stuff.

And thanks for the patience?

I am an aspiring food photographer.

Two questions about the attached which was shot with bounced light from the ceiling.

1) Lighting changes that you would make to make the food look attractive(interesting


 

 

2) Should I raise the ISO to 200?

Am taking advice that I need to understand the basics before taking shots with lots of food and colors.

Michael


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 11, 2017)

Given it's a static subject (and hopefully you're using a tripod), I'd leave the ISO alone and use a smaller aperture (say, f/11) and longer shutter speed (1.3 seconds in this case).

Then, in post, reset the black & white points (the histogram is pretty much centered) and put a little S into the curve.  Result:






This makes the two lights you're using a bit more visible (along with yourself), but if the bowl is going to be filled with food, that will be a moot point.

Depending on the food itself and your desired results, it may require an increase in saturation.


----------



## andrewkurcan (Jan 13, 2017)

Either bounce the light off of a white card that is larger than the plate, or work on your angle of attack until you no longer see the reflection.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 13, 2017)

redbourn said:


> .............
> This photo has a (magenta?) hue on the inside of the plate on the internet but it isn't there when I view it in LR.
> 
> Any ideas?.........



Use a custom white balance for your lighting, and calibrate your monitor.


----------



## redbourn (Jan 13, 2017)

Had to delete post from a few moments ago because of multiple images.

Something which seems odd to me. because I'm still learning.
This photo has a (magenta?) hue on the inside of the plate on the internet but it isn't there when I view it in LR.

Any ideas?

Thanks

I have added a screen grab from LR


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 13, 2017)

redbourn said:


> View attachment 132964




Text Book would say: Make the diffusor much bigger than the subject. The plate is what 20cm? Make the diffusor much bigger, like 80 to 120 cm, and make the lighting even.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 13, 2017)

redbourn said:


> View attachment 133128



My stomach is not strong enough to bear colors that are off so much.

Light quality is not a linear value measured in Kelvin. Light quality is about spectral response of subjects and eyes.

If you do not see it immediately, put a test chart there and calibrate the RAW outout.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 13, 2017)

You have been given good advice regarding several different ways to solve this issue. But it seems some lighting Basics are being ignored. Specifically the angle of incidence equals the angle of reflection. What I do not understand is why you are mixing softboxes and daylight in this way.

The way to shoot simple product photography is to establish the props and set the camera up for the desired point of view. You know the cookbook layout needed so set the camera for that. Then while you look through the camera or at the rear LCD, have an assistant move the supplementary lights through an arc or range of motion where the camera does not see these two, tiny softbox highlights

As has been mentioned above, the soft boxes are simply far , far too small and placed at the wrong angle to create anything that is appealing. This test setup makes no sense at all. Imagine vegetables: do you want highlights on the back of the bowl, or on the vegetables? Again this is a mixture of daylight for the main light and 2 small soft boxes which are so small that their reflection does not cover even the size of a bowl. This is a fundamentally flawed way to use lighting tools. Where these highlights fall will do nothing to make the food look better, it will only show highlights on The Bowl's edge.

I think the book Light, Science, Magic would be a great place to start, just to see professional lighting strategies, tools, and techniques in use. I've been around lighting for 35 plus years so maybe this sounds harsh but your approach is just so far off the mark I don't get it. But I do want to emphasize one thing: until you understand the basics of incidence and reflection, and size of light in relation to size of object you will have many problems,and the easiest way to get progress is to set the camera up,stand behind the camera and have an assistant move the lights through multiple arcs and multiple ranges so you can literally stand there and see what the camera sees. This is one easy way you will learn lighting: you need to stay at the camera and have the lights moved for you and watch, carefully, where the light goes, and where the reflections show up.

Why does your photo show the reflections of the front of two small softboxes along the edge of the SoupnBowl? Answer: the soft boxes are small and they are placed in the wrong position in relation to the bowl and in relation to the camera. Simple.


----------



## redbourn (Jan 14, 2017)

OK - so this is a LR export problem.

If I export original size then the color looks correct but if I reduce the size then the colors get changed.

Same photo exported from LR and no obvious presets added.

Any ideas or experience of that?

Thanks


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jan 14, 2017)

Strobist.blogspot.com

Buy equipment that fixes (your) needs. These posts are all fullnof the same advice, get bigger/ better modifiers
, practice, read a book etc

Watch the rims, there ahould be a solid line where the ( curry?) goes around the bowl. Whatever that bowl is full of unfortunately it is not photogenic IMO.

Try an antiquey bowl with color and texture, that seems to be the trend not pure white. That may help distract from your technique.

Good luck.


----------



## redbourn (Jan 14, 2017)

I just reduced the photo size in PS and it looks like what I see in LR

So LR is changing the color when I reduce the size.


----------



## redbourn (Jan 14, 2017)

I am investigating this but, "export with previous" may be the culprit.

Michael


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 14, 2017)

No. I can assure you that lighting is the problem. You got a shipload of great advice, but there seems to be a bug in your listening department.


----------



## mud711 (Jan 26, 2017)

I have a white translucent shower curtain that I put between the lights and subject.....good diffuser....


----------

